# Vegan chocolate mousse



## Jdkakes (Sep 13, 2018)

I’m adding a vegan chocolate mousse to my winter menu, does anyone have any recommendations? Aquafaba vs. An avocado based mousse, what is the best way to stabilize it? also any advice would be great. It will be my first vegan menu dessert. Thanks!


----------



## Cheuk (Sep 14, 2018)

Just this week I made some. 1 cup af, 1 cup 70% dark chocolate and 2 tbsp caster sugar. I got good result. You need to whisk af until it is really stiff. About 12-15 mins on full speed in a kitchenaid. Melt chocolate with sugar and whisk into af. Until just combine. It will drop loads in volume but once it is chilled for an hour in the fridge. It will be fine. I let the all the staff have a taste without telling them it is vegan. The general consensus was that it is a good chocolate mousse. Vegan or not. It’s going on our next menu.

I kept some for a few days to see how it behaves over time. It shrunk/pull away from the side of the container over night. Quite a bit more than a normal mouse, but it was still good to eat. So probably not good for setting/serving in a glass. Will be making more to see if I can make a rocher out of it. Or try piping it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

IMHO avocado works best. You have two choices basically, avocado, cocoa powder, and coconut fat; or avocado, chocolate, and something to thin it out, like maple syrup.


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

hi, we have a similar to above using a coconut fat ( no coconut flavor) using a 75% choc, sugar and olive oil.
you need to water bath the chocolate and put it in a a liquidier this will ensure massive volume of air to help keep it light.


----------



## Jdkakes (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I'll let you know what I end up going with!! Thanks again!


----------

